# The McDonalds Monopoly thread!



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Now I know many of you dieters will turn a pale shade of white when the word mcdonalds is even mentioned.....

But when bulking I for one can be partial to the odd chicken legend or double cheeseburger!

And at the moment.......its monopoly time!

So this thread is really to try and set up some wheeling and dealing of properties, lets see if we cant win something as a UKM community!

What you all got? :001_tt2:


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont understand the question :confused1:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> I dont understand the question :confused1:


You get monopoly properties with things you buy at mcds, get a set of 3, and you win sh**!

Could win £50k cash....

Just wanna see what people have so far really.


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

I got Mayfair, any good?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Got a free apple pie, free mcflurry, free sausage and egg mcmuffin and a free sundae today with my food. Don't know what properties I've got but I'll have to check and add them to my game board online.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The day I turn a pale shade of white, I'll be too far gone even a greasy Big Mac couldn't bring me back to life..


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Got a free apple pie, free mcflurry, free sausage and egg mcmuffin and a free sundae today with my food. Don't know what properties I've got but I'll have to check and add them to my game board online.


Good haul mate!

The danger is continual winning.....endless cycle that sees you spending all day there lol!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

chris9393 said:


> I got Mayfair, any good?


Yeah! All we got to do is find someone with park lane and we (well you) got 50k!

See, this is easy!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

chris9393 said:


> I got Mayfair, any good?


everyone has mayfair


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah! All we got to do is find someone with park lane and we (well you) got 50k!
> 
> See, this is easy!


park lane is a pain in the as$ to find. trust me i fvck with this mcdonalds monopoly


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Got a free apple pie, free mcflurry, free sausage and egg mcmuffin and a free sundae today with my food. Don't know what properties I've got but I'll have to check and add them to my game board online.


yeah i chuck the properties away too and just keep the food, so far i've got an apple pie, 2 cheesburgers and a coke

as you can tell my clean bulk has been going well :whistling:


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> everyone has mayfair


:sad:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Go to jail...... directly to jail, don't pass go...... WTF.... last big mac am buying...... :lol:


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

this is an awesome excuse to go to maccy d's.... :thumb:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

got some in the car but to cold out ther to go get them to have a look ..i konw av got 2 yellow ,2 light blue and 2 red ..


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah! All we got to do is find someone with park lane and we (well you) got 50k!
> 
> See, this is easy!


We've got park lane! I accidentally went there on the way back from fishing....for the mrs of course! Ahem.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> We've got park lane! I accidentally went there on the way back from fishing....for the mrs of course! Ahem.


Not sure if serious....


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

IronPhil said:


> Not sure if serious....


Lol, I'm serious, I'm not sure if you saying park lane is rare is serious......


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Lol, I'm serious, I'm not sure if you saying park lane is rare is serious......


Picsornoparklane!

If pics provide evidence....I start the bidding at £5!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

IronPhil said:


> Picsornoparklane!
> 
> If pics provide evidence....I start the bidding at £5!


Ha ha...one sec.....


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

IronPhil said:


> Picsornoparklane!
> 
> If pics provide evidence....I start the bidding at £5!


read this phil ..http://fastfoodforum.co.uk/news/mcdonalds-monopoly-2013-rare-pieces/


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Apparently Mayfair is the rare one.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

chris9393 said:


> I got Mayfair, any good?


Looks like it!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

chris9393 said:


> I got Mayfair, any good?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

So far I have:

Whitechapel rd

Angel islington

Pall mall

Northumberland ave

Marylebone sta

Marlborough strt

Trafalgar sq

Leiscter sq


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

IronPhil said:


> So far I have:
> 
> Whitechapel rd
> 
> ...


Fat bastard


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol.... We really doing this ?!?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Fat bastard


All from one meal too.... Oops.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lol.... We really doing this ?!?


Yeah. What you got biatch?


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well i'm even more excited for tommorows cheat meal than normal :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Innnn, will check my tickets later


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

My collection so far..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Will raid the work van and post back


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

If anybody has bond street and hasn't used it ill pay you for it.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Ive been chuckin these away!! Not now tho ;-)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Ive been chuckin these away!! Not now tho ;-)


What....even the free cheeseburger ones?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Kids have one once a fortnight so won't have many, but got these so far.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> What....even the free cheeseburger ones?


;-)


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I got all 4 stations and three orange ones, got some off my old man.

Won an Xbox 360 and kinect and samsung s3 awaiting prizes!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> I got all 4 stations and three orange ones, got some off my old man.
> 
> Won an Xbox 360 and kinect and samsung s3 awaiting prizes!


Listen mate, this thread is for trading, not boasting yeh


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

£100 off a sandals holiday and instant win apple pie :thumb: :001_tt2:



too bad im a student and can't really afford it :cursing:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*ck this im going maccys tommorow


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Im one off a tv, one off a smartphone and one off a jamaican holiday..yes im fat.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Reddo said:


> £100 off a sandals holiday and instant win apple pie :thumb: :001_tt2:
> 
> View attachment 115812
> 
> ...


I hope you can't afford it, cos I've just nicked the code off that one, cheers!


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I hope you can't afford it, cos I've just nicked the code off that one, cheers!


you're welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> I hope you can't afford it, cos I've just nicked the code off that one, cheers!


You won't win fvck all without proof of the token :laugh:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank fvck for IIFYM :lol:


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol just bought a mcds, nom nom nom.

Got Oxford street x2, Piccadily and Marlborough street!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

small for now said:


> Im one off a tv, one off a smartphone and one off a jamaican holiday..yes im fat.


You can have the missing smartphone one for a fee I got all three!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> You can have the missing smartphone one for a fee I got all three!


fee, how much? been after that cvnt for a while


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

small for now said:


> fee, how much? been after that cvnt for a while


£250


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I got Kings cross station, Trafalgar square x2,Pall Mall,Bow Street,The Angel Islington,Leicester square,Fenchurch st station,Marlborough,Pentonville rd, Northumberland avenue All in one sitting


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Any good boys and girls??


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

I got park lane.... Sure I av! If I have it's up for sale through PayPal to the highest bidder!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I got park lane.... Sure I av! If I have it's up for sale through PayPal to the highest bidder!


It's the other one that's worth money.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh **** I always chuck mine away if its not instant prize


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I need:

Euston Road (Blue)

Whitehall (Pink)

Vine Street (Orange)

Coventry Street (Yellow)

Old Kent Road (Brown)

Liverpool Street

To make any full sets.

BUT if you've got Mayfair, I'll share the 50k with you.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i've got park lane, does anyone have mayfair?

I appreciate Mayfair is worth more so I will split it 40/60


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll split it 62 / 38


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Any good... Ill accept 99p for the cheeseburger aswell


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> park lane is a pain in the as$ to find. trust me i fvck with this mcdonalds monopoly


All that'll do is give you a paper cut in a nasty place... :whistling:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

I used to collect them but haven't had a Mcdonald's ever since I changed my diet which was around two weeks ago. :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Got park lane now, anyone wanna split 50k?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 4 park lanes, keep getting excited when I see the dark blue strip whilst peeling the sticker off then see the park lane writing. Booo.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

So much for a clean diet, will report back tomorrow as its cheat meal


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a Strawberry Milkshake as it was boiling hot in my car (ahem) and nearly took it back as someone had already stolen the tab....just rude!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone actually won anything on this yet? I'm 1 ticket off everything (not all my doing, honest :whistling: )


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Last year I got loads of these, posters everywhere advertising how many tokens per meal, when I went through drive through some spotty kid said they had run out........ Would of got a KFC....


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Good haul mate!
> 
> The danger is continual winning.....endless cycle that sees you spending all day there lol!


I think that's the idea mate.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

got loads but seem to be one away from most things!! and i have 3 free apple pies - i dont like apple pie


----------

